# ax men



## tomtrees58 (Dec 6, 2019)

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/po...PihlLogging/posts/10158546033853594&width=500" width="500" height="778" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allow="encrypted-media"></iframe>


----------



## Del_ (Dec 6, 2019)

How did he die?


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 7, 2019)

I haven’t heard yet


----------



## madhatte (Dec 9, 2019)

Moved to appropriate forum


----------

